# IBS - Can it contribute to malnutrition?



## Guest (Sep 18, 2001)

As IBS can be result of rapid gut transit times, does this mean it(rapid gut transit times) cause us to loose the benfits of full and proper absorption. I know I do not have malabsorption, as my folate and other fat soluable vitamins are within normal range.Also, I notice hypochlorhydria(low stomach acid) is not very recognised, but from what I learn, a large number of people get misdiagnosed. Hypochlorhydria can cause IBS, as food is not digested properly - thus causing a host of problems. I now have mild vitiligo, which has been linked to my poor nutrition from severe IBS. My tongue is also geographical and sore too. Adrian - Just curious


----------



## friski (Aug 27, 2001)

Rapid gut transit time can result in less absorption of nutrients/vitamins, so I'm assuming in severe forms it could contribute to malnutrition.


----------



## friski (Aug 27, 2001)

Rapid gut transit time can result in less absorption of nutrients/vitamins, so I'm assuming in severe forms it could contribute to malnutrition.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Typically if you have rapid transit to the point you do not absorb nutrients you have something else, NOT IBS.Usually you have some sort of organic problem that causes fast transit, and most people with these sorts of things are very very ill and often have to be put on feeding tubes to maintain life.You only aborb nutrients from food for a small amount of time that it is in your body. Everything is typically absorbed in the small intestine and it passes through that in the first 3 hours or so in normal people. Transit through the colon DOES NOT effect nutrient absorption as the only thing the colon really absorbs out of the stool is water.Even if you do not HAVE a colon, so your tranist through the colon is essentially instantaneous you will be able to absorb all the nutrients you need from your food.Typically the malnutrition problems seen in IBSers is primarily from disordered eating patterns.K. ------------------ï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html I do not work for anyone who sells any IBS related products.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Typically if you have rapid transit to the point you do not absorb nutrients you have something else, NOT IBS.Usually you have some sort of organic problem that causes fast transit, and most people with these sorts of things are very very ill and often have to be put on feeding tubes to maintain life.You only aborb nutrients from food for a small amount of time that it is in your body. Everything is typically absorbed in the small intestine and it passes through that in the first 3 hours or so in normal people. Transit through the colon DOES NOT effect nutrient absorption as the only thing the colon really absorbs out of the stool is water.Even if you do not HAVE a colon, so your tranist through the colon is essentially instantaneous you will be able to absorb all the nutrients you need from your food.Typically the malnutrition problems seen in IBSers is primarily from disordered eating patterns.K. ------------------ï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html I do not work for anyone who sells any IBS related products.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:As IBS can be result of rapid gut transit times, does this mean it(rapid gut transit times) cause us to loose the benfits of full and proper absorption.


No, while it is possible to have rapid transit, IBS is not generally associated with this. Many people have a bowel movement after eating and mistakenly think they are seeing undigested bits of food from this meal, but this is a misinterpretation of undigested material from a previous meal.


> quote:Hypochlorhydria can cause IBS, as food is not digested properly


Hypochlorhydria does *not* cause IBS. In general, it shouldn't be a problem although it may increase one's risk of gastroenteritis or affect iron absorption.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:As IBS can be result of rapid gut transit times, does this mean it(rapid gut transit times) cause us to loose the benfits of full and proper absorption.


No, while it is possible to have rapid transit, IBS is not generally associated with this. Many people have a bowel movement after eating and mistakenly think they are seeing undigested bits of food from this meal, but this is a misinterpretation of undigested material from a previous meal.


> quote:Hypochlorhydria can cause IBS, as food is not digested properly


Hypochlorhydria does *not* cause IBS. In general, it shouldn't be a problem although it may increase one's risk of gastroenteritis or affect iron absorption.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------

